# What Best Software Are You Using?



## Top_End (Jul 17, 2006)

Hey guys,

I am looking for best Anvirus or Firewall Software and What Best Software Are You Using? I really want to protect my computer then but i want to acess all msn messenger server or woteva. I don't like ZoneLab because they don't let me to look their contact Display picture or emoticons. 

Thanks,


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Free Firewalls:
Sygate Personal Firewall
Zone Alarm
Tiny Personal Firewall

Free Antivirus:
AVG
AntiVir

Use one of each, not all of them :wink: 

I use Zone Alarm with MSN without any problems. You might need to check your settings.


----------



## SintheticNature (Aug 28, 2006)

In my personal opinion, software firewalls are just a waste of resources. I'd recommend a router or a dedicated hardware firewall that you could build yourself like IPCop or SonicWall. As far as antivirus goes on a Windows machine, I'm a McAfee man myself, so McAfee Enterprise Edition or McAfee 8.0i works amazingly. They not only have rules, but firewall like rules that allow/disallow ports, certain rules, malware/spyware blocking, port blocking, email scanning, etc. It's pretty awesome and does a lot more than anything else I've seen and uses very little resources. Stays updated with it's DAT files as it should and works great. That is, if you're not looking for a free one.


----------



## soccerdude (Aug 29, 2006)

Ok for a free firewall, I would recomend Comodo Personal Firewall since you don't want to use Zonealaem. And for anti-virus I would recommend Avg.


----------



## Top_End (Jul 17, 2006)

koala said:


> Free Firewalls:
> Sygate Personal Firewall
> Zone Alarm
> Tiny Personal Firewall
> ...


Thank guys! I don't mind if there is free software but i will buy firewall or etc software if you know what software should i buy? Best Firewall or whateva. Maybe Buying Norton Internet Security 2006 or 2007. :grin: 

And Koala, How do i can to check my settings? I have done to allowed MSN messenger live access. But their contact dp not show up or emoticons.

Thanks,:wink:


----------



## Squashman (Apr 14, 2005)

Top_End said:


> Maybe Buying Norton Internet Security 2006 or 2007. :grin: :


 Please Don't!!!!



Top_End said:


> I don't like ZoneLab because they don't let me to look their contact Display picture or emoticons.
> 
> Thanks,


I don't know what that has to do with Zone Alarm. That doesn't make any sense.

There are too many good free solutions out there to not have to pay for one.
Jetico, R-Firewall, Zone Alarm, etc, etc.....


----------



## Top_End (Jul 17, 2006)

Squashman said:


> Please Don't!!!!
> 
> I don't know what that has to do with Zone Alarm. That doesn't make any sense.
> 
> ...


Ok i didn't buy it yet 

Oh ....well i will find all software on net then...

thank guys


----------



## SpySentinel (May 30, 2006)

Comodo Personal Firewall (Free)
Nod 32 or Kaspersky AntiVirus
Spybot Search & Destroy (Free)


----------



## sultan_emerr (Dec 4, 2005)

Top_End said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I am looking for best Anvirus or Firewall Software and What Best Software Are You Using? I really want to protect my computer then but i want to acess all msn messenger server or woteva. I don't like ZoneLab because they don't let me to look their contact Display picture or emoticons.
> 
> Thanks,


 Panda Titanium = http://www.pandasoftware.com/products/titanium2006_part.htm


or = http://www.trendmicro.com/en/products/desktop/pc-cillin/evaluate/overview.htm
http://www.eset.com/index.php

For research opinions see = 

http://www.av-comparatives.org

Requires free registration = Latest test results from Virus Bulletin : Independent Anti-virus and Anti-spam Advice = http://www.virusbtn.com/vb100/archives/products.xml

http://www.viruslist.com/en/index.html

http://wiki.castlecops.com/AntiVirus_Comparison

http://www.av-test.org 

http://www.av-comparatives.org

http://antivirus-software.6starreviews.com


Firewalls: = http://www.checkpoint.com/products/index.html

or
http://www.watchguard.com/products/vclass.asp 

You can also test your firewalls with the following, and compare results = http://www.testmyfirewall.com

http://www.hackerwatch.org/probe 

http://www.pcpitstop.com


For other suggestions, RE: anti-spyware scans, etc., see the "General Security" section.


----------



## Top_End (Jul 17, 2006)

Wow, That lots! Thank sultan_emerr! I did to download Panda one but i need to uninstall zonelab! 

Thanks!


----------



## Top_End (Jul 17, 2006)

Well....I am using NOD32 and i will getting McAfee tomorrow. 

Thanks Guys!


----------



## SpySentinel (May 30, 2006)

I would stay with NOD32


----------

